# Time to charge Vex & Camera batteries



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Time to do battery maintenance on Ice fishing gear in storage.

A reminder to do a good charge on all Vexilar and Underwater Camera batteries in storage.

Charge fully and disconnect at least one terminal afterwords, so the power meter does not drain the battery.

This can take several days if very low, so as long as you have a Smart Charger system that will shut itself down just hook it up and check it in a few days.

(If in need of a good charger, I highly recommend the Vexilar V-410, or the V-400. Just hook up and go, self maintaining and safe.)

V-410 Charger Instructions

The V-410 is a fully automatic 1 amp digital charger. It also serves as a battery maintainer. After the charger bring the battery to a full charge, it automatically switches to a float mode. The battery is held at a full charge until you're ready to use it.

V-400 Charger Instructions
Please follow the instructions on this sheet when charging the battery. Be sure to recharge after each use.

1. Plug the charger into a standard 110 volt wall outlet. If you're using a Vexilar Ultra Pack, be sure the Master Power Switch is in the ON position. The GREEN light will come on. You do not need to disconnect the flasher unit.
2. Connect the red clip to the positive battery terminal, or charging post, and the black clip to the negative terminal, or charging post. The GREEN light will go out and the RED light will come on.
3. Allow the battery to charge until the GREEN light comes back on.

This charger is a fully automatic three-stage, 1 Amp, charger. It will recharge a completely discharged 9 amp battery in 8 hours or less. When the light turns GREEN, it indicates the charger has switched to Maintenance Mode The battery voltage will be maintained at a safe level indefinitely. battery's next use.

Do not use non recommended chargers, such as motor cycle chargers or auto chargers, as they will likely damage the battery's or over heat potentially causing a fire hazard.

Maintenance now will save you time and money latter.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Another reminder:

Ice auger maintenance..get them blades sharpened, center point too. Remember Jiffy STX blades have 3 year warrentys that allow for free sharpening, so take advantage of this now so you set latter on.

If that ice auger was being a pain last winter, tough starts, low rpm, poor throttle response, odds are good it will not heal itself over summer... so I recommend taking it into a reputable small engine shop now. A shop who has a dyno on hand to tune that engine up to top peak performance under load..load testing is key, eliminates the guess work. Have it ready to rock come first ice.

Fuel maintenance and storage: I stopped fogging ice auger several years ago, and went strictly with STABLE and store, and now with the new STABLE BLUE MARINE formula fuel system conditioner. The new STABLE MARINE BLUE is great stuff!

Simply run the conditioner in your mix at 1 oz per gallon all season, and at the end of the season run the tank down and store, no worries of clogged jets or sticky rings due to fogging oils. The carb cleaners in the new Blue formula really keeps engines up to peak performance and running smooth. I highly recommend it in all marine and on ice fuel systems, including ATV's and snowmobiles.

A bit of prep and maintenance now will eliminate a lot of hassles latter.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Just a reminder...charge up the batteries to extend there life.


----------

